

Show HN: Mowbly – Open source enterprise mobile SDK - aravind_b
https://github.com/teammowbly/Mowbly-Mobile-SDK

======
WhatsName
Your landing page looks awesome on a desktop PC, but parallax on mobile
devices is difficult and there are some other things, which would improve the
experience on smartphones:
[http://i.imgur.com/mfxFg7v.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/mfxFg7v.jpg)

Because isn't that part of the thing you are trying to sell?

~~~
avighnay
Founder here, thanks & yes you are right, we will update it shortly

~~~
avighnay
Minor glitch, updated now

------
diestl
You shouldn't really call it cross platform when it only supports iOS and
Android.

~~~
avighnay
We have started our open source process this month and released iOS and
Android (see Roadmap in Github). The product however has been in the market
from Jan 2012. You can try it out from all the market places

iOS -
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mowbly/id606846482](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mowbly/id606846482)

Android -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudpact....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cloudpact.mowbly.android)

Windows - [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
in/store/app/mowbly/69e09a71-...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
in/store/app/mowbly/69e09a71-da23-4bec-8cea-3479a9436b07)

Blackberry -
[http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/26236875/](http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/26236875/)

We have even been tweeted by the Firefox team for the Firefox support
[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EHi3NJRtiO8/UYJJ5P3TGeI/AAAAAAAAAB...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EHi3NJRtiO8/UYJJ5P3TGeI/AAAAAAAAABU/nzYNjMdvhzk/s1600/Screen+Shot+2013-05-02+at+4.40.52+PM.png)

[http://blog.cloudpact.com/2013/05/mowbly-on-firefox-
os.html](http://blog.cloudpact.com/2013/05/mowbly-on-firefox-os.html)

